# Feral nesting shedule in northern States



## ernie (May 3, 2003)

This is a bit of an odd question....
Does anyone living in northern States know when the feral pigeons start their nesting?
Maybe someone that is observing a feral flock?

The history behind this question.....
Me and the maintenace man of a local office building are doing an experiement. Last year there were lots of ferals nesting around the heater unit and A/C on top of the building. The owner wanted them GONE. I was able to talk him out of poison. The owner of the building, being a cheap scate doesn't want to put up fencing and netting to block access to nesting sites. This spring the maintenance guy, out of the blue, came up with the idea to spread lots of moth balls around the units. The smell seems to have kept them away so far. And trust me, mothballs baking in the sun on top of a tar roof is not a pleasant experience. He was checking 2 weeks ago and still no pijjies. I was just wondering if maybe 2 weeks ago was still too early for them to be starting to nest in this area. (NE Ohio)
If the moth balls do the trick for the rest of the season, that would be the easiest and cheapest way of bird control I've ever heard of.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi Ernie,

I don't know Ohio, but looking at the temps on Yahoo weather, I'd say ferals would definitely be well in the swing of raising family by now.

Pigeons can nest all year - my balcony birds have, though UK winters are not as severe as yours - given a reasonably sheltered nest site and the availability of food they can forage for.

The general picture, though, is from the first signs of spring to the fall.

Either they just decided on other places or the mothballs are working. If so, that's one to remember without a doubt!!!!

John


----------

